# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دندان پزشکی

## newpath

سلام  :Y (518):  این تایپیکو ایجاد کردم که هر کس هر اطلاعی در مورد این رشته یا سوالی  داره بیان کنه بشه ازش استفاده کرد ...
اولین سوالم خودم میپرسم .. کسی میدونه دقیقا بعد از فارغ التحصیل شدن چجور واسه طرح اقدام میکنن و چقد طول میکشه طرح شروع شه ؟

----------


## eshghe dandon

Up

----------


## zambii

> سلام  این تایپیکو ایجاد کردم که هر کس هر اطلاعی در مورد این رشته یا سوالی  داره بیان کنه بشه ازش استفاده کرد ...
> اولین سوالم خودم میپرسم .. کسی میدونه دقیقا بعد از فارغ التحصیل شدن چجور واسه طرح اقدام میکنن و چقد طول میکشه طرح شروع شه ؟


طرح و سربازیت با هم ادغام میشن .

 سال بالایی هامون ک امسال فارغ شدن یه 6 ماهی تو صف باس باشن تا اعزام شن .

----------


## فرشته13

دخترا ک سربازی ندارن
برا ما چی؟؟

----------


## zambii

فک میکنم 3 تا شهر رو تو اولویت خودتون اعلام میکنین و بعد گرفتن مهر و کارای دانشگاه وزارت خودش میگه کی کجا برین !

در ضمن مطمعنا شما نمیتونید شهر های بزرگ رو انتخاب کنید چون امتیاز لازم رو ندارید !

----------


## newpath

> فک میکنم 3 تا شهر رو تو اولویت خودتون اعلام میکنین و بعد گرفتن مهر و کارای دانشگاه وزارت خودش میگه کی کجا برین !
> 
> در ضمن مطمعنا شما نمیتونید شهر های بزرگ رو انتخاب کنید چون امتیاز لازم رو ندارید !


شهر باید باشه یا منطقه محروم ؟ .. من سربازی گذروندم ..
درامدش چقدره ؟

----------


## amins

> دخترا ک سربازی ندارن
> برا ما چی؟؟


برای دخترا هم تا دو سال باید برن یهبیمارستانی که دانشگاه میگه کار کنن
البتهتا بیاد نوبتتون بشه بستگی به شهرتون داره تو یه جا مثل اهواز تا 7 ماه هم هست
حقوقم همون پایه حقوق میشه که به بقیه میدن

----------


## amins

> شهر باید باشه یا منطقه محروم ؟ .. من سربازی گذروندم ..
> درامدش چقدره ؟


اگر سربازیتونو رفتین که دیگ منطقه محروم نمیرید و همون شهرتونه اما اگر شهر پرجمعیت دارید ممکن تا 7 یا 8 ماهم نوبتتون طول بکشه
بازم چون سربازی رفتین پایه حقوق رو به عنوان حقوق میگیرین که دیگ بستگی به اضافه کاری این حرفا داره
و بازم بستگی داره که تو حکمتون چقد حقوق زدن

----------


## newpath

> اگر سربازیتونو رفتین که دیگ منطقه محروم نمیرید و همون شهرتونه اما اگر شهر پرجمعیت دارید ممکن تا 7 یا 8 ماهم نوبتتون طول بکشه
> بازم چون سربازی رفتین پایه حقوق رو به عنوان حقوق میگیرین که دیگ بستگی به اضافه کاری این حرفا داره
> و بازم بستگی داره که تو حکمتون چقد حقوق زدن


خوب مهم همون مقدار حقوقه ... پزشکی میدونم 4 5 تومنه ... منطقه محرومم بیشتر میدن ..

----------

